# Connected to wireless repeater, with no internet.



## Jwad (Mar 2, 2011)

I just got a wireless repeater (Engenius ERN 9250) to use in my house, and I'm having issues after setting it up. I set it up using the WPS function with my router (netgear n600), and even if I connected to the repeater my internet would not work. 

I could access the repeaters admin page wirelessly, and I could ping it (192.168.1.2) just fine. However, if I tried to ping the router it would not work. I made sure that the repeater was connected to my router through the admin page, and I made sure to set the default gateway on the repeater to 192.168.1.1.

I have searched and searched and searched, but cannot find a solution to this.


----------



## doublez2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Can you ping the router when the repeater is off


----------



## Jwad (Mar 2, 2011)

My repeater is off and I'm just connected to my router, wirelessly, and I am able to ping my router.


----------



## doublez2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Make sure your repeater and router arnt running on the same frequency channel


----------



## doublez2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Good channels are 1,6, and 11


----------



## Jwad (Mar 2, 2011)

Ah, just changed channels and that did the trick.

any reason why my download speed is worse on the repeater? -_-

The signal went from a -94 to a -66, but I am getting a worse connection. How is that even possible..


----------



## doublez2 (Aug 17, 2008)

I noticed that your running on channels 1 and 5, change the 5 to a 6.


----------



## Jwad (Mar 2, 2011)

The thing is, I don't know why that 5 is there. I only selected it to run on 1.

Well, to be clear this new router says it's a dual band. From what I assume it puts out a 2.4ghz signal and a 5ghz signal, but I may be wrong. I've tried to disable the 2.4ghz one so I can get the 5 ghz one only but I haven't found a way. I can't even find the other SSID on my networks list. The only other channel option I have is on the 5ghz one (36, 44, 149, and 157).

Edit- I tried something else just to see the results. I ran a long ethernet cord down my hallway to the wireless repeater (the router is now in the room directly beneath the repeater). The repeater is currently showing 100% signal strength from the router, and I'm wired to the repeater. I can barely see a change in my internet speed (it went from 1mbps wireless, to 1.5mbps wired to the repeater). To let you know how much slower that is, the computer that's wired to the router gets ~25mbps.


----------



## doublez2 (Aug 17, 2008)

Wait.... Are you running the router on one SSID and the repeater on a different one


----------



## Jwad (Mar 2, 2011)

The repeater is getting the signal from the router (obviously), and the SSIDs match up. However, I do see two different connections on my site survey. I can see the strong signal, the repeater, and the weaker signal, the router.


----------



## doublez2 (Aug 17, 2008)

But your speed is still slow?


----------



## Jwad (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, as I said in my last edit- I'm getting like 1.5mbps at the most on wireless. The other computer in my house wired directly to the router is getting ~25. I really doubt wireless should make that big of a difference. Btw, this is a brand new router with the latest firmware.


----------



## doublez2 (Aug 17, 2008)

What channel does the router itself run on


----------

